# 30 cent oysters



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Heading to Shrimp Basket by flora bama around 5pm. Any west siders or OB folks interested ill be at the bar for about 2 hours slamming down 4 dozen or so.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has ever eaten oysters with Grigio?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Heading to Shrimp Basket by flora bama around 5pm. Any west siders or OB folks interested ill be at the bar for about 2 hours slamming down 4 dozen or so.


I'm very cautious about eating their oysters. It's not that they're not good, I just think they give you the smallest oysters in the bag at that price and save the nicer ones for their entrees. 
A few weeks ago, I ordered a dozen and the waitress brought them out. One was so small, I pointed to it and asked the waitress... What is that? She replied... "It's an oyster".. I said, "How can you be sure?"/ 
It was about the size of the eraser on a #2 pencil.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Patti's...$17+/- a box...Apalachicola Oysters...tomorrow for Sat. with Grouper22 and my son...anyone else want to come out? C'mon over Murph...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'm very cautious about eating their oysters. It's not that they're not good, I just think they give you the smallest oysters in the bag at that price and save the nicer ones for their entrees.
> A few weeks ago, I ordered a dozen and the waitress brought them out. One was so small, I pointed to it and asked the waitress... What is that? She replied... "It's an oyster".. I said, "How can you be sure?"/
> It was about the size of the eraser on a #2 pencil.


Lol!!!!

We eat at the bar and watch them. They don't pick thrugh the oysters. they dump them out of the box and start shucking, plus we tip the shucker $20 every time and the server $15.

We get some good oysters and our beer cup is never empty.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> Patti's...$17+/- a box...Apalachicola Oysters...tomorrow for Sat. with Grouper22 and my son...anyone else want to come out? C'mon over Murph...


Let me know about what time -- kids have a birthday party Sat afternoon that I am dying not to attend!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Let me know about what time -- kids have a birthday party Sat afternoon that I am dying not to attend!


Mark (The Hired Hand) is coming by around 10:00 Sat. AM to work on some things (dock) and I'm thinking afternoon Mike...I'm flexible on when I eat some though...picking up some tomorrow and icing them...for Sat. or Sun.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds good, I will give you a call Sat.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Are the oysters still "safe" with this warmer weather for the person who is extra cautious? I know that a lot of people eat raw oysters year round, but my friends and I like to wait for the colder months. Plus I'm trying to get my wife to try them and I don't want her having a bad experience. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

the water temps have been dropping...

what you have to watch for is heavy rains and then harvesting plus, if you have a low immune system, or some kind of hepatitus...but, I've had food poisioning from other foods...not good!

I've been eating raw oysters for just about 50 years...throw out any dry ones that you shuck...never been sick from them...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Lol!!!!
> 
> We eat at the bar and watch them. They don't pick thrugh the oysters. they dump them out of the box and start shucking, plus we tip the shucker $20 every time and the server $15.
> 
> We get some good oysters and our beer cup is never empty.


So, you're saying everything I said is un-true. I was there for lunch, not at the bar. Never mind the .30 per oyster... you are buying what your getting with the tips. I'm not saying this place is a total rip-off... Im just telling you that I've been ripped off there in the past. No one should have to tip more than 20% to get optimal service. They shouldn't serve oysters that are smaller than dimes. 
And... why would they put oysters the size of a pecan onto a shell that housed an oyster that was near the size of a lemon???


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> So, you're saying everything I said is un-true. I was there for lunch, not at the bar. Never mind the .30 per oyster... you are buying what your getting with the tips. I'm not saying this place is a total rip-off... Im just telling you that I've been ripped off there in the past. No one should have to tip more than 20% to get optimal service. They shouldn't serve oysters that are smaller than dimes.
> And... why would they put oysters the size of a pecan onto a shell that housed an oyster that was near the size of a lemon???


I thought the shell has to be 3 " the one's from apalachicola are about the size of a quarter....where are the east bay oysters?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike, I would but I'm at work.

Burnt Drag- not saying that at all. I am saying that they don't pick through the oysters on .30 night though. I worked in a restaurant before going to the oil patch, I know what it is like down here in the winter months. Don't expect a dollar tip from the snowbirds, I'm just trying to help a local out. 

I didn't drive and burn 3 gallons of $4 diesel to save $10. It's an outing for me. I get to do it once every 6 weeks. I'm out to have a good time and the servers pick up on it and treat me right. Just like in a bar, I never tip till I leave. If the bar tender treats me good without a tip as the bring the beer, they remember me next time I walk in after leaving a 40% tip as I leave.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Chow Time on 9th Av has all you can eat for 11 bucks along with sushi and every thing else under the china sun. Shrimp, oysters all you can eat.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I'm very cautious about eating their oysters. It's not that they're not good, I just think they give you the smallest oysters in the bag at that price and save the nicer ones for their entrees.
> A few weeks ago, I ordered a dozen and the waitress brought them out. One was so small, I pointed to it and asked the waitress... What is that? She replied... "It's an oyster".. I said, "How can you be sure?"/
> It was about the size of the eraser on a #2 pencil.


Really??? Last 3 times I've been to Shrimp Basket in Navarre the oysters have been RIDICULOUSLY huge.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

FWIW - we went to Pirate Pete's yesterday for lunch. I had 1/2 dozen raw ($5 lunch special) and they were from East Bay. They were medium-large & DELICIOUS!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

asago said:


> Really??? Last 3 times I've been to Shrimp Basket in Navarre the oysters have been RIDICULOUSLY huge.


Probably Texas oysters. He said The big ones we had were from Texas.The medium ones were from appalachia.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Probably Texas oysters. He said The big ones we had were from Texas.The medium ones were from appalachia.


Shrimp basket sucks


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Shrimp basket sucks



OK...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oysters, Raw, Stewed or Nude! Daves Oyster Bar in Gulf Breeze...Yum!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> Patti's...$17+/- a box...Apalachicola Oysters...tomorrow for Sat. with Grouper22 and my son...anyone else want to come out? C'mon over Murph...


Been getting their 25# boxes for years. Price is up to $20 and they are only from texas right now with them having no clue when appalachicola bay oysters will be in.

Any people know where i can find appalachicola bay oysters in pensacola/perdido/orange beach areas? Looking for 15-40# boxes or sacks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Chow Time on 9th Av has all you can eat for 11 bucks along with sushi and every thing else under the china sun. Shrimp, oysters all you can eat.


Haven't eaten at the one here but I went to the one in Panama City a few months ago with my parents. That place was awful. The food tasted (and looked) like it had been sitting for days.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

slackwolf said:


> Been getting their 25# boxes for years. Price is up to $20 and they are only from texas right now with them having no clue when appalachicola bay oysters will be in.
> 
> Any people know where i can find appalachicola bay oysters in pensacola/perdido/orange beach areas? Looking for 15-40# boxes or sacks.


I was just over in Sopchoppy last weekend hunting St. Mark's, family seafood restaurant there said THEY couldn't get enough oysters out of Appalachicola, the ones they had were poor and they would sell them if we insisted but did not recommend them. Something about beds being closed to rejuvenate....


----------

